# Грыжи L4-L5; L5-S1, грыжи Шморля, ретролистез, остеохондроз, спондилоз, спондилоартроз



## Татьяна Говердовская (17 Авг 2021)

Добрый день! Мне на данный момент  32 года, работа в основном сидячая. Предыстория: Грыжа L5-S1 9мм отдавало в левую ногу, не могла сидеть, если расходиться через боль то ходить можно было ,обнаружена в  апреле 2017года, было консервативное лечение: медикаментозное, физио, растяжки и т.д. делала все что прописывали доктора, эффекта не было; поставила блокаду забыла о боли на 2 года, продолжала заниматься пилатесом. Осенью 2018 г. поехала на повторное МРТ к грыже добавилась протрузия L4-L5 которая никак не беспокоила, но сама грыжа уменьшилась стала 7 мм.. в июле 2019 г. случился переезд, хоть и старалась не поднимать тяжелого, но видимо не совсем получилось заработала обострение такое же как в 2017 г: левая нога и невозможность сидеть, пошла по пути наименьшего сопротивления и поставила сразу блокаду. 
Август 2021  симптомы поменялись полностью - сидеть могу, но не могу прямо стоять больше пары минут, ходить тоже больше 10 минут начинаются боли, но уже с правой стороны, левая нога тоже жалуется, но не так сильно иногда появляется онемение в пальцах от мизинца до среднего и части стопы, но быстро проходит. когда боли усилились пошла на новый снимок МРТ, а там все не весело протрузия стала 8 мм грыжей на правую сторону, но первая грыжа стала еще меньше 5 мм. Полное заключение прикладываю, чтобы сюда не переписывать (много новых непонятных слов). Снимков много и чтобы не приложить не те, выложила их в облако, ссылку прикладываю https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4WEF/skrZvmknk Снимки Мрт от 15.08.2021
Сейчас записалась к неврологу, но прием еще не скоро и хотелось бы услышать несколько мнений: продолжать консервативное лечение или с таким заключением, снимками и симптомами уже прямой путь на операцию??


----------



## La murr (17 Авг 2021)

@Татьяна Говердовская, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## vbl15 (17 Авг 2021)

Татьяна Говердовская написал(а):


> ...или с таким заключением, снимками и симптомами уже прямой путь на операцию?


Показание к операции это низкий эффект консервативной терапии, а не размеры и локализация грыжи. Если на протяжении 4-6 недель сохранится боль, то это уже показание.


----------



## Галина Каримова (17 Авг 2021)

Татьяна Говердовская написал(а):


> Добрый день!!! Прошу посмотрите, пожалуйста, мою тему : снимки, заключение) https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31409/


Здравствуйте, Татьяна



Татьяна Говердовская написал(а):


> Сейчас записалась к неврологу, но прием еще не скоро и хотелось бы услышать несколько мнений: продолжать консервативное лечение или с таким заключением, снимками и симптомами уже прямой путь на операцию??


Прямых показаний к оперативному вмешательству у Вас нет - можно ограничиться наблюдением за динамикой заболевания. Но в ЦЕЛОМ картина не самая благоприятная для консервативного лечения

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2021)

А можно поставить не отдельные фото, а сам диск и дикомовскими файлами?


----------



## Татьяна Говердовская (8 Дек 2022)

Всем добрый день! Прошло более года после прошлого сообщения. В тот раз сделала блокаду и побежала радостная в отпуск, хватило на год. Потом периодически спину подклинивало, но намажусь отлежусь и в путь. Но последнее время начались новые странности, у меня левую ногу начало сводить то икру и пару раз в бедре да так что потом два дня хромаю, правая нога стала неметь, мурашки бегают. На обеих могут мышцы сами по себе подрагиваться. Утром встаю у меня как будто кожу на пятках натянули все стянуто на обеих ногах. Ходить долго не могу после 2000 шагов слабость в ногах появляется. В пояснице кол воткнули  работа сидячая и даже то что стараюсь прогуливаться, разминаться не помогает, кое-как до конца раб дня дотягиваю. 

07.12.2022 сделала новые снимки (закоючение и фото в формате dcm. По ссылке https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rQ5U/NxqRb1grg )к 2 имеющимся грыжам добавилась еще протрузия и перинивральная киста. К нейрохирургу записана на 30.12. К терапевту чтобы записаться к неврологу записана на 19.12. Можно ли еще тянуть или уже надо быстрее что-то делать? Что такое эта киста и чем она опасна? Как ее лечат медикаментозно или операция? И в принципе по таким симптомам и снимкам есть показания к операции?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А можно поставить не отдельные фото, а сам диск и дикомовскими файлами?


Добрый день! Посмотрите, пожалуйста, новые снимки формат dcm.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Дек 2022)

Есть от чего болеть. И 4-5 и 5-1, но учитывая, что левая нога и по икре - основной уровень 5-1.


----------



## Татьяна Говердовская (8 Дек 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, левую сводит, правая немеет🤪 обе страдают. А киста это что за зверь? Опасно? Чем грозит и как ее лечат? Консервативно или хирургически?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Дек 2022)

Татьяна Говердовская написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, левую сводит, правая немеет🤪 обе страдают.


Правая по передней и боковой поверхности бедра. 



Татьяна Говердовская написал(а):


> А киста это что за зверь? Опасно? Чем грозит и как ее лечат? Консервативно или хирургически?


Никак. Не сочтется причиной боли.


----------



## Татьяна Говердовская (8 Дек 2022)

С кистой понятно, а с грыжами еще есть шансы лечиться консервативно или только отсрочка от операции? И если честно я запуталась в прошлый снимок писали про ретролистез 5 позвонка, в этот раз про 4, так все таки есть он?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Дек 2022)

Татьяна Говердовская написал(а):


> С кистой понятно, а с грыжами еще есть шансы лечиться консервативно или только отсрочка от операции?


Так все с грыжами, а оперируют единицы. Надо хорошо пролечиться, если удастся достичь безболевой удовлетворяющей ситуации, то потом удерживать эту ситуацию за счет правильного поведения, тренировок и периодического профилактического лечения.



Татьяна Говердовская написал(а):


> И если честно я запуталась в прошлый снимок писали про ретролистез 5 позвонка, в этот раз про 4, так все таки есть он?


Скорее 5, но по всему это псевдолистез  - кажущийся.


----------



## Татьяна Говердовская (9 Дек 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое за ответы)


----------

